# Houston area DSO ride tomorrow 11/1.



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Just extending the invite. I'm going around 10 ish am. Message me your number if you wanna meet up out there!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Was a fun day today. After all the rain there was plenty of mud to play in! Some trails they had to barricade to keep people out because they were impassable and they couldn't get the tractors in there if someone got too stuck.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

**** I wish I was closer to the parks. I'm dying to take the motorhome for a weekend but we're trying to keep it tight $ wise to make Christmas good. 

Either way nice pics and I'm jealous!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Anybody ever ride near dfw ?


----------

